# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  MT6572__Samsung P1000 Galaxy Tab 3G__4.4 AR

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Samsung
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team   

```
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  WIFI MAC:000822E88D27
  BT_ADDR:1EED466572E4
  IMEI1:304576484359999
  IMEI2:304576484360005
  id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1
  version:4.2.2
  model:d101
  brand:alps
  manufacturer:alps
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x2F80000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3580000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x35C0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3640000  Size:0x300000
  EBR2  BaseAddr:0x3940000  Size:0x80000
  CUSTOM  BaseAddr:0x39C0000  Size:0x12C00000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x165C0000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x16FC0000  Size:0x22600000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x395C0000  Size:0x17800000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x50DC0000  Size:0x40000000
>>Done.
```

 

```
Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM31)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM33)
  Reading preloader...
  Reading mbr...
  Reading ebr1...
  Reading uboot...
  Reading bootimg...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading sec_ro...
  Reading logo...
  Reading ebr2...
  Reading android...
  Reading cache...
  Reading usrdata...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

----------


## jawadnew

chokran 3la fichier

----------


## Raouf m ak

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------


## علي1971

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

